# Créer un dossier partagé Linux-Mac sur Virtuabox ?



## agapé (13 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

  Je suis équipé d'un miniMac année 2014 sur lequel se trouvent 2 partitions, l"une occupée par Mac 10.14 et l'autre par Linux Mint 19. Quand je suis dans un systéme d'exploitation je peux accéder aux dossiers de l'autre système mais sur Linux je ne peux pas lire certains fichiers Mac notamment les webarchives. 
Pour y parvenir j'ai installé Virtualbox 6.0.10 avec les Extensions sur l'hôte Linux et j'ai choisi pour invité Mac 10.13 auquel j'ai rajouté les Additions invité. 
Sur Mac et sur Linux j'ai autorisé les accès aux dossiers partagés. 
Sur le bureau du Mac 10.13 j'ai créé un dossier nommé "partage" et dans Virtualbox/Configuration/Dossiers partagés j'ai rajouté le dossier "Téléchargements" que je souhaite partager et dont le chemin d'accés est : /home/arena/Téléchargements.
Dans la fenêtre du point de montage j'ai inscrit :
 /Users/arena 2/Bureau/partage
(arena et arena 2 sont les noms respectifs d'utilisateurs du Linux et du Mac virtuel)
Mais le dossier "Téléchargements" n'apparaît pas dans le dossier "partage". 
Pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour y parvenir ?
On pourrait peur-être passer aussi par le terminal, mais quelle ligne de commande faut-il écrire ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## agapé (17 Août 2019)

Pour monter manuellement un dossier partagé, Virtuabox indique la marche à suivre au chapitre 4.3.1 de son manuel de l'utilisateur que l'on peut retrouver à cette adresse : 
https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/UserManual_fr_FR.pdf
Mais ça concerne les OS autres que le Mac.
Car ce n'est que récemment qu'a été offerte cette possibilité pour les Macs, d'installer les Additions invité.
Néanmoins ces commandes offrent des modèles dont on pourrait  s'inspirer pour trouver la bonne ligne de commande pour monter le dossier sur le Mac virtuel, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé, c'est pourquoi j'en appelle à votre aide.


----------



## agapé (24 Août 2019)

Je ne suis pas parvenu encore à ce jour à faire monter sur le Mac X virtuel le dossier à pattager qui se trouve sur l'hôte Linux. Mais j'ai réussi  à l'inverse, à faire monter sur Linux un dossier du Mac X virtuel et de l'utiliser comme passerelle pour y déposer le dossier à partager qui est sur Linux, en procédant comme ceci :
   Quand on est le Mac X virtuel on ouvre les Préférences Système et on se rend dans Utlilisateurs et Groupes et on rajoute le nom d'utilisateur de Linux. 
   Ensuite toujours dans Préférences Système on se rend dans Partage et dans la fenêtre de gauche on coche la ligne Partage de fichiers tandis que dans la fenêtre centrale on rajoute un dossier du Mac qu'on souhaite partager et enfin dans la fenêtre de droite on rajoute le nom de l'utilisateur de Linux en face duquel je sélectionne, avec la flèche, Lire et Écrire.
 Je clique ensuite sur le bouton Options à droite et je vérifie que la case du protocole AFP est bien cochée ainsi que celle correspondant à l'utilisateur de Linux, sinon il faut le rajouter.
   Enfin je me rends sur Linux dans Menu/Réseau et là apparaît un dossier intitulé Partage de dossier dans lequel je pourrai à la fois déposer des dossiers de Linux et du Mac X virtuel. Les dossiers de Linux que j'y déposerai je pourrai les retrouver ensuite dans le dossier du Mac que j'ai souhaité partager.


----------

